# BBW and weight gain in the movies



## Zedd020 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey
I was wondering if anyone can tell me any films with bbws or ssbbws or weight gain is in the movie because the only ones I know of are Feed, Shallow Hal and Big mommas House

Thanks for any responses Zedd020


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 9, 2006)

the same names that you mentioned :

Feed, Shallow Hal and Big mommas House

I don't know if they are others?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 9, 2006)

What's Eating Gilbert Grape, and Tida Chang: Jumbo Queen both feature SSBBW's (although the latter is more size-positive than the former). :wubu:


----------



## Jeff In Wichita (Mar 29, 2009)

It's sad that truly beautiful women are left out of most movies.

the girl in the new version of Hairspray is cute.

It isn't a movie, but I really wish that the sitcom "Babes" was available to buy. That show solidified me as an FA (it came out when I was about 18)


----------



## Tau (Apr 6, 2009)

Season 4 of the Family Guy has a 'fattening' episode


----------



## altered states (Apr 6, 2009)

Weight gain? In "The Man with Two Brains" Kathleen Turner puts on a few (fairly prescient). "Bad Boy," a terrible Dennis Leary movie, has cutie Alex Borstein in the worst fat suit in the history of cinema. Goldie Hawn gets fat (for a while) in "Death Becomes Her." All I can think of for now. And, honestly, none are really worth hunting down from a WG fetish perspective - too cartoony and unrealistic.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 6, 2009)

I remember posting before trying to find ANY film that had a fat character where the whole 'point' of them wasnt just the fact they were fat! It was pretty dissapointing!


----------



## altered states (Apr 6, 2009)

The queen of SSBBW movies has to be Bruno, a weird-ass melodrama written and directed by Shirley MacLaine. Stacey Halprin, the lead character, is a 500#+ woman (for reals, no fat suit or makeup) who apparently was a total amateur when MacLaine discovered her on a day time talk show. The movie isn't sexy at all and is odd, cringeworthy, and somewhat depressing, but there are some accidental thrills to be had watching Ms. Halprin. IMDB says she never made any other movies.

Marianne Sagebrecht is a sexy German BBW actress was in Sugarbaby and Baghdad Cafe (which is in English), among many others. These two though are fairly easy to find in the US and have the added benefit of being really good movies. She shows some skin in both.

Fellini's Amarcord has two short but highly memorable scenes towards the beginning with two sexy BBWs, and is also a great movie. A couple other Fellini movies have very short scenes with BBW characters. He's a paisan.

Crazy French art film Aviva has Dimensions semi-regular Velvet in the lead role. Enough said.

Following are randoms off the top of my head; there are many more that I can't think of right now:

Pre-diet Camryn Manheim has a great character in the so-so movie Road to Wellville. She has a partial nude scene in there, too. She's also in Todd Solondz's Happiness, which I love but isn't everyone's cup of tea. 

Todd Phillips' Road Trip has a terrific scene where a skinny male character has his cherry popped by drop-dead gorgeous BBW Aliya Campbell, who also shows some skin. If we were all so lucky.

Toni Collette was at her sexy chubbiest in Muriel's Wedding. Soft Fruit, another Aussie movie, has the fat mom from Muriel's Wedding playing a mom again to three plump daughters. Quick but fun masturbation scene and all in all this movie is a rare depiction of the characters as well-rounded (pardon the pun) people.

Nacho Libre has a scene where the Jack Black's feral tag-team partner gets pursued by a cute BBW.

Real Women Have Curves has a pre-diet America Ferrara looking dulce de leche edible. 

Selena has sexy-as-hell, pre-pilates JLo (admittedly pushing the limits of the term BBW), but also has bona fide BBW Jackie Guerra in a supporting role, who I believe has also lost weight since.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 6, 2009)

has anyone seen 'taxidermia'? Fat..but not so fat positive maby!
p.s i LOVE happiness, its one of my fav films. Also i thought 'road to wellville was hot'


----------



## altered states (Apr 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> has anyone seen 'taxidermia'? Fat..but not so fat positive maby!
> p.s i LOVE happiness, its one of my fav films. Also i thought 'road to wellville was hot'



Yeah, not all the ones I cited are exactly fat positve. Probably this whole thing should be on the weight board to avoid getting into that particular issue - I assumed the OP was coming at it from an FA gawking perspective, rather than an SA perspective. But then that would be just like me. 

Bruno, particularly, while it preaches tolerance towards all people, is squarely in the fat-as-depression-metaphor genre, though at the end she finds a certain amount of strength and redemption, and not through weight loss... (Jesus, I'm treating this piece of crap like it's Battleship Potemkin!). 

Happiness is one of my faves of all time - pretty much perfectly sums up my worldview, sadly. Manheim's character is a compulsive overeater and desperately lonely, not exactly positive, but then again who in that movie _isn't_ shown in a negative light? All that said, the scene with her jumping on top of Phillip Hoffmore Seyman and the way her butt jiggles with the aftershocks is classic nihilist FA whack material. Just sayin'.

Fellini's on the borderline I guess, depending on how you interpret his films in general. A discussion best left to people who are more educated about this stuff than I am!


----------



## Weeze (Apr 6, 2009)

I could watch Shallow Hal forever :wubu:

Hairspray was.... cute.

I will say, however, that i didn't eat for like, 2 days after I saw What's Eating Gilbert Grape. I'm not sure why, just something about it turned me off a LOT.

Umm, i'm not sure what else. There's that movie Summer Catch. That's got a somewhat FA-ish thang goin on.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 6, 2009)

Moved to WB after necropost.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 6, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> Tida Chang: Jumbo Queen



According to Google, this post and one other post of yours are the only evidence of this movie's existence. IMDB's got nothin'.

Can you tell us more about it? Is it about the annual contest? Where can I get a copy?

eta: holy resurrected thread batman


----------



## zanza (Apr 6, 2009)

SlackerFA said:


> According to Google, this post and one other post of yours are the only evidence of this movie's existence. IMDB's got nothin'.
> 
> Can you tell us more about it? Is it about the annual contest? Where can I get a copy?
> 
> eta: holy resurrected thread batman



it is about the contest or at least a film set in the contest, 

as to what it about outside of the setting of the film i am not sure, and where to find it i am not sure, i think it was floating around on youtube a while back

hmmmmm.......

what about Disfigured, is it any good or worth watching?


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 6, 2009)

SlackerFA said:


> According to Google, this post and one other post of yours are the only evidence of this movie's existence. IMDB's got nothin'.
> 
> Can you tell us more about it? Is it about the annual contest? Where can I get a copy?
> 
> eta: holy resurrected thread batman



Well I know it exists because I have a DVDrip somewhere. You could probably still p2p it somewhere. 
Here's a youtube link. 

Can't think of anything worth mentioning that's premiered recently. Anyone got anymore?


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Moved to WB after necropost.


Btw..what is necropost? I dont see what this is!!?


----------



## Tau (Apr 7, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> The queen of SSBBW movies has to be Bruno, a weird-ass melodrama written and directed by Shirley MacLaine. Stacey Halprin, the lead character, is a 500#+ woman (for reals, no fat suit or makeup) who apparently was a total amateur when MacLaine discovered her on a day time talk show. The movie isn't sexy at all and is odd, cringeworthy, and somewhat depressing, but there are some accidental thrills to be had watching Ms. Halprin. IMDB says she never made any other movies.
> 
> Marianne Sagebrecht is a sexy German BBW actress was in Sugarbaby and Baghdad Cafe (which is in English), among many others. These two though are fairly easy to find in the US and have the added benefit of being really good movies. She shows some skin in both.
> 
> ...



Ooooo! Thanks for these - there's a few I haven't watched. I LOVED Road Trip - first time I ever saw a fat girl having sex on the telly  And she was soooo hot!


----------



## Tau (Apr 7, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I could watch Shallow Hal forever :wubu:
> 
> Hairspray was.... cute.
> 
> ...



You didn't like Hairspray!? I loved it - only thing that, to this day I don't get, is why Travolta played her mom?? Maybe it made some kind of comedic sense when the play or whatever was first written when men playing women was still considered novel but nowadays it's just lame. I have the exact same problem with Tyler Perry's Medea - just get a fat woman to do the part!!! But Zac Efron - Yummmmmm! 

If you havent seen it - Jill Scott in Why did I get Married looks amazing! Her character does lose some weight but she in no way becomes a small woman. I thoroughly enjoyed that movie - and her studly love interest :eat2:


----------



## CCC (Apr 7, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Nacho Libre has a scene where the Jack Black's feral tag-team partner gets pursued by a cute BBW.



I just saw this last week for the first time! My genteel friends and I were big fans of the sophisticated humor.

Esqueleto: "How did you get up here so fast?"
His pursuer: "...secret tunnels."


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Tau said:


> Ooooo! Thanks for these - there's a few I haven't watched. I LOVED Road Trip - first time I ever saw a fat girl having sex on the telly  And she was soooo hot!


OMG! The girl from road trip i SOO hot!!! I actually bought the film just for her scenes sadly enough! lmao


----------



## altered states (Apr 7, 2009)

Tau said:


> You didn't like Hairspray!? I loved it - only thing that, to this day I don't get, is why Travolta played her mom?? Maybe it made some kind of comedic sense when the play or whatever was first written when men playing women was still considered novel but nowadays it's just lame. I have the exact same problem with Tyler Perry's Medea - just get a fat woman to do the part!!! But Zac Efron - Yummmmmm!
> 
> If you havent seen it - Jill Scott in Why did I get Married looks amazing! Her character does lose some weight but she in no way becomes a small woman. I thoroughly enjoyed that movie - and her studly love interest :eat2:



*PLEASE* check out the original John Waters _Hairspray_, from 1987. It wasn't a musical but features a lot of music, weird stuff from the early 60s selected by Waters himself. It's a brilliant movie that deals with race, SA, the 60s, and tolerance in general with far more style and skill. The original Mrs. Turnblad was played by an actor named Divine, a transvestite*. Divine died not long after Hairspray was released, and perhaps as tribute they retained this quirky casting when the movie went to Broadway as a musical, where Harvey Firestein and other men took on the part. The Travolta adaptation of the musical adaptation of the film was a seriously misguided attempt to keep this "tradition" going. If they meant to honor Divine, they didn't.

My guess is that Tyler Perry doesn't play Madea because he can't find a suitable fat actress; same goes for Eddie Murphy and his various female characters. Not hatin', just statin'.

Also, with you being in JoBerg and liking Jill Scott and all that will _really_ dig the The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency once it makes its way over there.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56714

(* He'd acted in all of Waters' movies up til then, and in Hairspray played a man on screen for the first time in a second, lesser role - as the evil radio station owner. I'm kind of a John Waters fan, if you haven't guessed.)


----------



## altered states (Apr 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> OMG! The girl from road trip i SOO hot!!! I actually bought the film just for her scenes sadly enough! lmao



Sadder than that: I rented Summer Catch for similar reason! Even fast-forwarding through it was painful.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Sadder than that: I rented Summer Catch for similar reason! Even fast-forwarding through it was painful.


I'm trying to remember some film with.. erm i think rob shnieder? in it.. and he is a girl who becomes a man... and the film was shit but there was a hot chick in it.. so i may have to buy it.. sadder still..
hmm..ive never seen summer catch..i guess i will just have to!...
Why dont we just watch porn and be done with it??
There must be some scientific reason.. and i think it involves us not being totally shallow or something..
But then.. to watch a really shite film just because there is a hot fat chick in it.. this worries me..
Oh the life of an Fa.. its like a rollercoaster on a bouncy castle in a haunted mansion sometimes!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Also, i love john waters.. infact hairspray might be one of my favorite films.. either that or female trouble..
btw.. you forgot about 'desperate living'.. Divine wasn't in that one..x
Oh, and he also played a man in 'female trouble'. The father of mink stole's character.. There was a scene with divine shagging himself dressed as a guy..it was kinna interesting and horrible but fab!!


----------



## altered states (Apr 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I'm trying to remember some film with.. erm i think rob shnieder? in it.. and he is a girl who becomes a man... and the film was shit but there was a hot chick in it.. so i may have to buy it.. sadder still..
> hmm..ive never seen summer catch..i guess i will just have to!...
> Why dont we just watch porn and be done with it??
> There must be some scientific reason.. and i think it involves us not being totally shallow or something..
> ...



Yeah, it pains me to imagine someone else ffing through Summer Catch just for that scene, but I guess you will... I know I did. I should really just rent it again, record the clip and post it as a public service for FAs. Or rather, put together a web site with similar little clips. I think if there was some critical commentary surrounding the clips it would qualify for "fair use" and not get shut down.

I had the discussion here a loooong time ago about why we FAs seem to search out obscure movies, books, mags, etc for wank fodder, when the whole internet is there for us with - as you said - actual porn. My theory is that for those of us who were young FAs pre-internet, the lack of real FA-centered erotica forced us to play detective, searching out little scenes and passages of fat women to get our jollies. So the "search" found its way into our adult consciousness and is now tied into our sexuality. Or something like that. 

Actual BBW porn back in the 80s was awful - made by non-FAs and really hateful and unappealing. The places in Times Square used to put the stuff in the "fetish" aisles.


----------



## Tau (Apr 7, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> *PLEASE* check out the original John Waters _Hairspray_, from 1987. It wasn't a musical but features a lot of music, weird stuff from the early 60s selected by Waters himself. It's a brilliant movie that deals with race, SA, the 60s, and tolerance in general with far more style and skill. The original Mrs. Turnblad was played by an actor named Divine, a transvestite*. Divine died not long after Hairspray was released, and perhaps as tribute they retained this quirky casting when the movie went to Broadway as a musical, where Harvey Firestein and other men took on the part. The Travolta adaptation of the musical adaptation of the film was a seriously misguided attempt to keep this "tradition" going. If they meant to honor Divine, they didn't.
> 
> My guess is that Tyler Perry doesn't play Madea because he can't find a suitable fat actress; same goes for Eddie Murphy and his various female characters. Not hatin', just statin'.
> 
> ...



I will very definitely do that! And I'm waiting with bated breath for the Number 1 Female Detective Agency - I'm a bit of a drooling fan of Ms Scott. Also please feel free to hate on Eddie Murphy all you like - he pisses me off  Tyler Perry not doing Medea is fun.

I too search out obscure movies for any fattie sightings. When i was younger I'd get this intense thrill if there was a fat girl or boy in a movie or tv series. There was something called Babes that somebody had mention before and I actually remember that, even though i was still pre-teen when it aired in SA. Muriel's Wedding was like manna from heaven. What's eating Gilbert Grape terrified me but I couldnt stop looking at Mama cos even though she was so terribly unhappy there was something still so beautiful about her. I also used to watch the Parkers even though it irritated the living crap out of me - Mo'nique is just so much fun to look at *sigh*. Thanks so much for sharing all of these, guess what i'll be doing this weekend :happy:


----------



## Tad (Apr 7, 2009)

For me, by far my first glimpse of a naked fat female was in "Porkies," the 'classic*' 80s (?, maybe late 70s?) teen movie. It was only a quick glimpse, and she isn't treated nicely, but I admit to renting that movie as soon as I could watch it on my own and going over those few seconds many, many, times. (by the way, the title has nothing to do with the fat girl, and the movie doesn't have anything to do with fat in general).

* classic as in it was one of the first of its type of teen movie mixing coming of age stories with really outrageous behavior and nudity, so it made a big splash at the time.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 7, 2009)

_Amarcord_ is terrific.

Oh, Rachel McAdams gains some weight in _Mean Girls_. Not for real, though... sadly.

Has no one mentioned _Avida_? I've not seen the movie, but I know Velvet d'Amour is in it, and the poster looks so great.

Poster


----------



## Mies (Apr 7, 2009)

Lina Wertmüller's "Seven Beauties" had some chubby Italian cuties in tight dresses. Great movie too!


----------



## Mies (Apr 7, 2009)

Lina Wertmüller's "Seven Beauties" had some chubby WWII Italian cuties in tight dresses. Also starring Shirley Stoler (who also played the real-life homicidal maniac Martha Beck in "The Honeymoon Killers") as the whip-carrying concentration camp commandant. Her personal quote: "Weight shouldn't be a hindrance, but casting people are afraid of it. I could play 'Medea,' but they wouldn't cast me for it."

Great movie too!


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

There is that movie with Monique..phat girl I think it is...it is a movie that shows how she becomes comfortable with herself as a bbw


----------



## altered states (Apr 7, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Has no one mentioned _Avida_? I've not seen the movie, but I know Velvet d'Amour is in it, and the poster looks so great.



I did, earlier. Misnamed it as "Aviva" - I've got spring on the brain...


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Apr 7, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> *PLEASE* check out the original John Waters _Hairspray_, from 1987. It wasn't a musical but features a lot of music, weird stuff from the early 60s selected by Waters himself. It's a brilliant movie that deals with race, SA, the 60s, and tolerance in general with far more style and skill. The original Mrs. Turnblad was played by an actor named Divine, a transvestite*. Divine died not long after Hairspray was released, and perhaps as tribute they retained this quirky casting when the movie went to Broadway as a musical, where Harvey Firestein and other men took on the part. The Travolta adaptation of the musical adaptation of the film was a seriously misguided attempt to keep this "tradition" going. If they meant to honor Divine, they didn't.
> 
> My guess is that Tyler Perry doesn't play Madea because he can't find a suitable fat actress; same goes for Eddie Murphy and his various female characters. Not hatin', just statin'.
> 
> ...



Kudos to u 4 stating the backstory & info re: the original feature of HAIRSPRAY, Tres Huevos. Saved me the time. Btw, didn't Ricki Lake also do a sweet little film, before she lost the weight and had a talk show, entitled _BabyCakes_? She didn't gain any weight in the movie. She was just her cute, big, beautiful, bubbly self.


----------



## altered states (Apr 7, 2009)

SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu said:


> Kudos to u 4 stating the backstory & info re: the original feature of HAIRSPRAY, Tres Huevos. Saved me the time. Btw, didn't Ricki Lake also do a sweet little film, before she lost the weight and had a talk show, entitled _BabyCakes_? She didn't gain any weight in the movie. She was just her cute, big, beautiful, bubbly self.



IMDB says that's the remake of Sugarbaby ("Zuckerbaby"), the German movie I was talking about with Marrianne Sagebrecht. Never saw this - odd, because I was super-into Ricki Lake at the time. I remember when Hairspray came out The Face magazine had an interview and multi-photo spread of her demonstrating various dance moves and that thing was like my friggin bible/koran/torah for a year.


----------



## James (Apr 7, 2009)

zanza said:


> what about Disfigured, is it any good or worth watching?



That depends on whether you are interested in empathizing with the emotional eating reality of some women, and how it can be a difficult experience for them to deal with? The film also draws parallels between anorexic self image issues (perceptions of fatness) and those of fat people themselves in an intriguing and challenging way. There is also quite a logical argument made against some of the weaker foundations of some schools of fat-activism.... so yeah its a challenging film to watch if you come at it with fixed preconceptions...its worthwhile though... 

(n.b. there is a cute fat girl in it too...)


As for Avida, I watched this at Velvet's apartment when I was there last year. Its a surrealist film with some very amusing sequences and well worth a watch...

(and yes, of course, there is a cute fat girl in it also!)


----------



## altered states (Apr 7, 2009)

Queen Latifah is pretty spectacular in Chicago, filmed prior to her reducing her Latah-tahs. She's also hot as hell in Barber Shop 2 and Beauty Shop.

Lainie Kazan is zaftig and sexy in a milfy kind of way in a bunch of movies, pretty much everything from Lust in the Dust (also featuring Divine... hmm...) onward (except in The Associate, where she's oddly thin). IMDB says she's almost 70 but looks beautiful and nicely well-rounded in Don't Mess with the Zohan, from last year.

Kathy Najimi was in full super-sized glory in the Kathy and Mo Show, back in the 80s. Not actually a movie, but a stage play of feminist humor sketches filmed for HBO. Not my cup of tea humor-wise, but she's great to look at and moves around like someone a third her size. She's similarly fluffy in the two Sister Act movies (though obscured by a habit, of course), and in Soap Dish, where she has a small part. She went on to lose a lot of weight and has yo-yoed since but is cute and sexy at any of her sizes. 

View attachment LainieKazan6.jpg


----------



## altered states (Apr 7, 2009)

James said:


> As for Avida, I watched this at Velvet's apartment when I was there last year. Its a surrealist film with some very amusing sequences and well worth a watch...



Rub it in. 


(while I rub it out)


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Btw..what is necropost? I dont see what this is!!?



Reviving long dead threads. It's not even allowed on some forums. Here it's fine for the most part, as long as it's for a reason (contribution), and it wasn't a thread that was better off dead/gone, etc. 

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/necropost


----------



## mergirl (Apr 8, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Reviving long dead threads. It's not even allowed on some forums. Here it's fine for the most part, as long as it's for a reason (contribution), and it wasn't a thread that was better off dead/gone, etc.
> 
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/necropost


Oh lmao!! I thought it was some weird film like 'feed', hence why you were moving it to the weight board!!  Ahh.. i will catch up with computer speak some day! ty


----------



## mergirl (Apr 8, 2009)

SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu said:


> Kudos to u 4 stating the backstory & info re: the original feature of HAIRSPRAY, Tres Huevos. Saved me the time. Btw, didn't Ricki Lake also do a sweet little film, before she lost the weight and had a talk show, entitled _BabyCakes_? She didn't gain any weight in the movie. She was just her cute, big, beautiful, bubbly self.


ooh.. I LOVED 'baby cakes'. I had it taped when i was younger and watched it over and over and.. ahh ok..i see what i was doing! lol.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 8, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> I had the discussion here a loooong time ago about why we FAs seem to search out obscure movies, books, mags, etc for wank fodder, when the whole internet is there for us with - as you said - actual porn. My theory is that for those of us who were young FAs pre-internet, the lack of real FA-centered erotica forced us to play detective, searching out little scenes and passages of fat women to get our jollies. So the "search" found its way into our adult consciousness and is now tied into our sexuality. Or something like that.
> 
> Actual BBW porn back in the 80s was awful - made by non-FAs and really hateful and unappealing. The places in Times Square used to put the stuff in the "fetish" aisles.



Hmm.. maby, i like the idea of being a sexual detective! lmao. I think maby also, like you said a lot of the porn in earlier years was pretty degrading. Actually, i was looking at porn titles on my payperview and the fat porn was all called stuff like 'filthy fat slags 5' ..which really made me cringe and would make me just not want to watch it... well if i did watch it, it would be with an air of superiority and i would write to complain! 
I think a lot of the reasons why i love seeing bbws in actual films is because it puts them in a real context somehow. I think very few Fa's 'only' like big women for athstetic reasons, there is definatly something deeper there and for that reason a social context for 'fat' is really important. I could be wrong though..


----------



## Tau (Apr 8, 2009)

I forgot to add: MRS HOGGET FROM BABE!! I loved her


----------



## fatgirl33 (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree... The original "Hairspray" is waaaaaay better than the new one. Early works with Ricki Lake are a treasure trove for FAs, in fact. My favorite is "Babycakes," which is all about the main character's struggles with her perception of her body. And she is gorgeous in her "China Beach" appearances.

This is a great thread, there are a bunch of movies I have to seek out now!
Brenda


----------



## mergirl (Apr 8, 2009)

Also, Dawn French was in a kinna tv film called something like 'sex and chocolate'. It was pretty good but i imagine i only thought this because i love Dawn French!.


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 8, 2009)

Can anyone forget Hattie Jacques or Joan Sims from the Carry On series?

Carry on _Doctor Again_ has a great plot where Sid James says the immortal line "Out here we like 'em big!"


----------



## altered states (Apr 8, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Hmm.. maby, i like the idea of being a sexual detective! lmao. I think maby also, like you said a lot of the porn in earlier years was pretty degrading. Actually, i was looking at porn titles on my payperview and the fat porn was all called stuff like 'filthy fat slags 5' ..which really made me cringe and would make me just not want to watch it... well if i did watch it, it would be with an air of superiority and i would write to complain!



Wow, what sort of payperview is that? I was in a hotel room alone a few weekends ago and searched through the "adult" options without much hope. There were a few things that had the word "supersized" in the title, but were illustrated with skinny models! I didn't want to pay my $10 and then have to have the discussion with the front desk, "Well, hey, listen ma'am, it SAID supersized!"



mergirl said:


> I think a lot of the reasons why i love seeing bbws in actual films is because it puts them in a real context somehow. I think very few Fa's 'only' like big women for athstetic reasons, there is definatly something deeper there and for that reason a social context for 'fat' is really important. I could be wrong though..



I don't think you're wrong at all. I have nothing to gain by shining their shoes, but I think massive props have to go to 'Rad and Ruby of Dimensions as the true pioneers in terms of figuring out that sensual, realistic depictions of BBWs were what FAs really wanted. The magazine showed models in lingerie and bathing suits, and their clothes, and always interviewed them and showed them as real people. Seeing them that way made them infinitely sexier, even if the layouts were strictly PG-13. Then the Dims' "Wide Angle" videos continued that aesthetic, which became the standard template. It would be great if they could be revived and sold via clips4sale or whatever. Hint hint.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 8, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Wow, what sort of payperview is that? I was in a hotel room alone a few weekends ago and searched through the "adult" options without much hope. There were a few things that had the word "supersized" in the title, but were illustrated with skinny models! I didn't want to pay my $10 and then have to have the discussion with the front desk, "Well, hey, listen ma'am, it SAID supersized!"



LOl. Oh its 'virgin media',(my cable company) there is an adult section. I have only ever watched two 'fat pornos' and i had to cover my eyes for the most part cause i was sure it would ruin my sexuality!! I couldnt understand why fat and 'mature' were given the same billing!? Like in one scene there would be vaugly hot big women..having a food fight and doing some really bad acting, then in the next scene there would be really old women doing it with some dirty looking guy with a moustache. I dont think it was made by Fa's  
The second porno was just as bad and the women in it were skanky and skinny..I know that sounds awful of me.. but really.. the bedsheets were a horrible colour and it really depressed me!! 
If ever i was to consider watching Fat porn again.. It would have to be made by Fa's for Fa's and the women would have to look pretty and clean and the linen in the bedrooms would have to look clean and not like it was from the 80's! I'm fussy that way!


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tau said:


> I forgot to add: MRS HOGGET FROM BABE!! I loved her



Magda Szubanski, has lost a fair bit of weight these days. She actually does the ads for Jenny Craig weight loss centres.


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

"Fat Girl" looks Interesting...Has anyone seen it??


----------



## mergirl (Apr 9, 2009)

OzGuy said:


> "Fat Girl" looks Interesting...Has anyone seen it??


NO, but i would like to.
I also loved 'ma larkin' (pam ferris) in 'the darling buds of may'.. technically its not a film but she is always very decedant and eats roast chicken dinners in the bath. I actually read the book 'The pa larkin chronichals' which is a Total Fa book! Anyway, Pam ferris is also in 'Matilda' but she is kinna scary in that.. still hot though!!


----------



## altered states (Apr 9, 2009)

mergirl said:


> LOl. Oh its 'virgin media',(my cable company) there is an adult section. I have only ever watched two 'fat pornos' and i had to cover my eyes for the most part cause i was sure it would ruin my sexuality!! I couldnt understand why fat and 'mature' were given the same billing!? Like in one scene there would be vaugly hot big women..having a food fight and doing some really bad acting, then in the next scene there would be really old women doing it with some dirty looking guy with a moustache. I dont think it was made by Fa's
> The second porno was just as bad and the women in it were skanky and skinny..I know that sounds awful of me.. but really.. the bedsheets were a horrible colour and it really depressed me!!
> If ever i was to consider watching Fat porn again.. It would have to be made by Fa's for Fa's and the women would have to look pretty and clean and the linen in the bedrooms would have to look clean and not like it was from the 80's! I'm fussy that way!



I was waiting for Sir Richard to just say sod it and get into porn. Seemed like a logical step.

After spending way too much in XXX places in the 80s and early 90s only to get tapes I couldn't get through 15 minutes with, I eventually figured out I hate porn in general. When I'm getting my groove on I really don't want to see men or their mustaches or their penises, nor medical school closeups of female genitalia, nor women being humiliated, nor lurid lighting setups, nor depressing 80s bedroom decor, etc. I don't expect these things to all be Citizen Kane, but what's with all the bad vibes? There are obviously some angry motherfuckers out there.


----------



## sweet&fat (Apr 9, 2009)

OzGuy said:


> "Fat Girl" looks Interesting...Has anyone seen it??



Yes. Don't be mislead by the title, which is "For My Sister" everywhere else but the US. The film is good, but disturbing and problematic. The protagonist is 12 years old, and there's much sadness and violence involved. I think you'd have to create quite a disconnect between yourself and the plot to find this film even remotely erotic.


----------



## NoWayOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Tau said:


> You didn't like Hairspray!? I loved it - only thing that, to this day I don't get, is why Travolta played her mom?? Maybe it made some kind of comedic sense when the play or whatever was first written when men playing women was still considered novel but nowadays it's just lame. I have the exact same problem with Tyler Perry's Medea - just get a fat woman to do the part!!! But Zac Efron - Yummmmmm!
> 
> If you havent seen it - Jill Scott in Why did I get Married looks amazing! Her character does lose some weight but she in no way becomes a small woman. I thoroughly enjoyed that movie - and her studly love interest :eat2:



Apparently, it's a tradition that a man plays Edna Turnblad.


----------



## sweet&fat (Apr 9, 2009)

fatgirl33 said:


> I agree... The original "Hairspray" is waaaaaay better than the new one. Early works with Ricki Lake are a treasure trove for FAs, in fact. *My favorite is "Babycakes," which is all about the main character's struggles with her perception of her body. * And she is gorgeous in her "China Beach" appearances.
> 
> This is a great thread, there are a bunch of movies I have to seek out now!
> Brenda



I've posted this before, but I must profess my love of the original German version, Sugarbaby (1985). It's tragically dated (she falls in love with a breakdancer/subway conductor for example), but it stars Marianne Saegebrecht, who is one of my all time favorite BBWs. Another of her films, Bagdad Cafe, is in my top ten. She's funny and sexy- it's fantastic.


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 9, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Yes. Don't be mislead by the title, which is "For My Sister" everywhere else but the US. The film is good, but disturbing and problematic. The protagonist is 12 years old, and there's much sadness and violence involved. I think you'd have to create quite a disconnect between yourself and the plot to find this film even remotely erotic.



I'm much more interested in finding biographic, satirical and situational type fat girl movies. Usually the blacker the story the better I like it so now "Fat Girl" sounds even more interesting.


----------



## sweet&fat (Apr 9, 2009)

OzGuy said:


> I'm much more interested in finding biographic, satirical and situational type fat girl movies. Usually the blacker the story the better I like it so now "Fat Girl" sounds even more interesting.



Well, if you find sexual violence perpetrated against pre-teen females erotic, be my guest.

But if you're looking to appreciate an interesting film that focuses on a fat girl, it's well worth a watch!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 9, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> I've posted this before, but I must profess my love of the original German version, Sugarbaby (1985). It's tragically dated (she falls in love with a breakdancer/subway conductor for example), but it stars Marianne Saegebrecht, who is one of my all time favorite BBWs. Another of her films, Bagdad Cafe, is in my top ten. She's funny and sexy- it's fantastic.


OH!! Wasn't she also in 'Rosalie goes shopping'?? I loved that film!! I watched it when i was wee and i think it was the first time i have watched a film where one of the characters was quite obviously an Fa. I loved the protaganist too of course and the film itself if pretty funny.


----------



## sweet&fat (Apr 9, 2009)

mergirl said:


> OH!! Wasn't she also in 'Rosalie goes shopping'?? I loved that film!! I watched it when i was wee and i think it was the first time i have watched a film where one of the characters was quite obviously an Fa. I loved the protaganist too of course and the film itself if pretty funny.



Yep, that's her!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 9, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Yep, that's her!


Oh, i love her.. i will need to track down the other films you said she was in. hmmm.. wonder if she has been in anything recently?. Imdb later i think!! Also, the actress who played muriels mum in murels wedding was in a pretty cool film called 'strange fruit' and there were 3 other bbw actresses including the star of another Australian film called 'sweetie' which was directed my Jane campinion (the piano). Sweetie is maby one of my fave films ever..its sort of disturbing but beautiful too.


----------



## altered states (Apr 10, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Also, the actress who played muriels mum in murels wedding was in a pretty cool film called 'strange fruit' and there were 3 other bbw actresses including the star of another Australian film called 'sweetie' which was directed my Jane campinion (the piano). Sweetie is maby one of my fave films ever..its sort of disturbing but beautiful too.



"Soft Fruit" - I mentioned it as part of my FA film festival earlier. Good movie, with a very realistic depiction of complicated family dynamics. Most summaries make it sound like it's gonna be sappy and melodramatic, but it's not, because the characters are so realistic and well-drawn. It's also rare in that weight issues are dealt with head-on, but don't represent the whole focus of the movie.


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 10, 2009)

OzGuy said:


> "Fat Girl" looks Interesting...Has anyone seen it??



It's a good movie, but really not about Big Beautiful Women.

It's a coming of age story where fat works as a plot device--because the girl is fat, she is treated as somewhat an outcast (or maybe she's fat (in the logic of the movie) because she feels isolated from her family)--the movie does not try to pin the girl's troubles on her size (instead it pins them on her intelligence, in a commentary on what it's like to grow up female and smart), though it does play with the idea that one does not need to be thin to experience a powerful budding sexuality.

In any case, it's a troubling, confrontational film--one very much worth seeing, but that does not fall into the category of "BBW weight gain" in movies, by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 10, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> "Soft Fruit" - I mentioned it as part of my FA film festival earlier. Good movie, with a very realistic depiction of complicated family dynamics. Most summaries make it sound like it's gonna be sappy and melodramatic, but it's not, because the characters are so realistic and well-drawn. It's also rare in that weight issues are dealt with head-on, but don't represent the whole focus of the movie.


Oh yeah!! lmao.. sorry 'soft fruit'! I must have been listening to billy holiday as i was typing that. I watched that when i was younger with my mum and i got really embarresed because of the scene with the woman masturbating in the car!! ..I remember the women all being so beautiful in it though.. i will need to watch it again! Also, wasn't the sister in murials wedding the fedee in the film 'feed'.? That film actually made me have a panic attack!


----------



## altered states (Apr 10, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh yeah!! lmao.. sorry 'soft fruit'! I must have been listening to billy holiday as i was typing that. I watched that when i was younger with my mum and i got really embarresed because of the scene with the woman masturbating in the car!! ..I remember the women all being so beautiful in it though.. i will need to watch it again! Also, wasn't the sister in murials wedding the fedee in the film 'feed'.? That film actually made me have a panic attack!



Yeah, 'Strange Fruit' would have been a slightly different movie! The masturbation scene was kind of played for laughs, but I also found it highly erotic, and shocking in the best possible way. I honestly don't remember ever seeing a scene showing such realistic female masturbation in a non-porn movie - by a fat or thin woman! (and my GF pretty much agreed) Seriously - the situation, the technique... Really hot. 

That was indeed Muriel's sister in Feed. She does a good job, and I should really like that movie but I thought it was really terrible, poorly done even considering the genre. The makeup wasn't horrible (though not exactly realistic, either), but any erotic effect was blunted by the puking and all that. I think Feed and the doc Fat Girls and Feedees kind of killed off my feeding fetish for good.


----------



## HEINEKEN (Apr 11, 2009)

When Obi Won Canobe returns to the town for the second time and he sits down with a family, the wife waddles over to him at the dinnner table and offers him a donut! She has definitely gained a few lbs since the first visit!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 12, 2009)

Has anyone seen a crazy French-Italian 70s film called _La Grande Bouffe_? It's four middleaged guys who decide to eat themself to death. As they eat they get horny, and invites some prostitutes to have sex with. Also, a female teacher joins them in the eating and the sex. This is a beautiful, big lady, with a big appetite for both food and sex.
She was played by an actress called Andréa Ferréol... she was around 25 I think when she did that pic... someone here must have seen that film!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 12, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Btw..what is necropost? I dont see what this is!!?


I think it's one of the leser-known religious holidays...


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 12, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Has anyone seen a crazy French-Italian 70s film called _La Grande Bouffe_? It's four middleaged guys who decide to eat themself to death. As they eat they get horny, and invites some prostitutes to have sex with. Also, a female teacher joins them in the eating and the sex. This is a beautiful, big lady, with a big appetite for both food and sex.
> She was played by an actress called Andréa Ferréol... she was around 25 I think when she did that pic... someone here must have seen that film!



Haven't seen this movie, but I'd check it out in an instant, if I could find it. Ugo Tognazzi was great in a bunch of films (_La Cage Aux Folles_ included), and Andrea Ferreol was enigmatic in _A Zed and Two Noughts_. And Marcello Mastroiani is probably my favorite actor of that era. Plus eating. Plus sex? I bet this is a fun one.

According to Wikipedia, _La Grande Bouffe_ won the director the International Federation of Film Critics prize at Cannes.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 12, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Haven't seen this movie, but I'd check it out in an instant, if I could find it. Ugo Tognazzi was great in a bunch of films (_La Cage Aux Folles_ included), and Andrea Ferreol was enigmatic in _A Zed and Two Noughts_. And Marcello Mastroiani is probably my favorite actor of that era. Plus eating. Plus sex? I bet this is a fun one.
> 
> According to Wikipedia, _La Grande Bouffe_ won the director the International Federation of Film Critics prize at Cannes.



An old rumor has it that when Catherine Deneuve saw the film in Cannes that year, she refused to speak to Marcello for a week, because she found the movie so disgusting.

...still it's quite the film. French-Italian 70s cinema at its... erm, best. Or worse. Depends on the viewer.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I think it's one of the leser-known religious holidays...


Lmao.. i thought it was an avant gard film about necrophellia or something that you could only discuss on the weight board! I am a very non up to date person.. new terms scare me!!!! lmao Anyway, happy easter..i'm sure thats something to do with death and prostitutes or something....i canny mind!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 12, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Yeah, 'Strange Fruit' would have been a slightly different movie! The masturbation scene was kind of played for laughs, but I also found it highly erotic, and shocking in the best possible way. I honestly don't remember ever seeing a scene showing such realistic female masturbation in a non-porn movie - by a fat or thin woman! (and my GF pretty much agreed) Seriously - the situation, the technique... Really hot.
> 
> That was indeed Muriel's sister in Feed. She does a good job, and I should really like that movie but I thought it was really terrible, poorly done even considering the genre. The makeup wasn't horrible (though not exactly realistic, either), but any erotic effect was blunted by the puking and all that. I think Feed and the doc Fat Girls and Feedees kind of killed off my feeding fetish for good.


Oh gak! yeah.. i have a bit of a phobia of people choking.. so that film was awful for me.  I did laugh at the 'NO your 'MY' jellybaby" bit though.. and the bouncing bed "itsy bitsy teenie weenie yellow polka dot bikini" bit! I think that film would be much better..if at the end the detective guy became a gainer and entered into a homo relationship with the weird feeder guy.. who would have had to have therapy of course cause he was a nutter! ...hmm..and while i'm the director.. murials wedding feedee lady would come back as a zombie and eat them both!! hmm ..remind me NEVER to write a script!! lmao


----------



## Mies (Apr 13, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Has anyone seen a crazy French-Italian 70s film called _La Grande Bouffe_? It's four middleaged guys who decide to eat themself to death. As they eat they get horny, and invites some prostitutes to have sex with. Also, a female teacher joins them in the eating and the sex. This is a beautiful, big lady, with a big appetite for both food and sex.
> She was played by an actress called Andréa Ferréol... she was around 25 I think when she did that pic... someone here must have seen that film!



Oh yeah! I'd forgotten about that one. Andréa Ferréol was a smallish BBW who brought a smoldering appetite for sex and food to the proceedings at a point where the men were growing weary of their own debauchery. She also cooked the huge final meal for the men, at one point rolling out the bread dough and making an impression of her naked ass in the top of the loaf. (I don't know if this link will work here: http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3535968512/tt0070130.) I'm flashing on how the jello molds of her breasts jiggled enticingly on the tray as she brought out dessert. Ooh la la!


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 14, 2009)

I totally forgot about her! I wore the tape out watching that back in the day though.


----------



## garrry! (Apr 14, 2009)

i've noticed that no one has mentioned 'Ilsa, Harem Keeper of the Oil Sheiks' which is an awesome 70's exploitation film that you should check out if you can get your hands on it. They come up on eBay every so often. There are some great force feeding, gaining and inflation scenes. Here are some reviews anyway...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilsa,_Harem_Keeper_of_the_Oil_Sheiks
http://tenebrouskate.blogspot.com/2008/09/ilsa-harem-keeper-of-oil-sheiks-1975.html


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Apr 14, 2009)

Some people might not know of Yeardley Smith the person who played the wife of the just married couple in the 1986 film "Maximum Overdrive" she was kind of hot. Also in "Epic Movie", Carmen Electra does where a fat suit while have sex with that nerdy guy. Also I did see at one point "Real Women Have Curves". I also have to say the mother in Gilbert Grape was so creative, and it really shows the downside of being immobile.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 15, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Well, if you find sexual violence perpetrated against pre-teen females erotic, be my guest.



you rangutan


----------



## sweet&fat (Apr 15, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> you rangutan



Haha! You suck.


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 15, 2009)

Kenster102.5 said:


> Some people might not know of Yeardley Smith the person who played the wife of the just married couple in the 1986 film "Maximum Overdrive" she was kind of hot. Also in "Epic Movie", Carmen Electra does where a fat suit while have sex with that nerdy guy. Also I did see at one point "Real Women Have Curves". I also have to say the mother in Gilbert Grape was so creative, and it really shows the downside of being immobile.



Isn't Yeardley Smith also Lisa on the Simpsons?


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Apr 15, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Isn't Yeardley Smith also Lisa on the Simpsons?



Yeah I noticed that yesterday, while I was writing it.


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 15, 2009)

mergirl said:


> NO, but i would like to.
> I also loved 'ma larkin' (pam ferris) in 'the darling buds of may'.. technically its not a film but she is always very decedant and eats roast chicken dinners in the bath. I actually read the book 'The pa larkin chronichals' which is a Total Fa book! Anyway, Pam ferris is also in 'Matilda' but she is kinna scary in that.. still hot though!!



She also played AUNT Marge in HP Prisoner of Azkaban. Starts out big and gets bigger quickly. even if inflation doesn't count as WG


----------



## mergirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh yeah!! OH..i rememeber a film i got from the library years ago..hmm it was black and white and about a guy who murdered women he met in lonely hearts columns..it had a bbw in it..She was the murderers lover.. Can anyone remember what this film was?


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 15, 2009)

Gahh! I rented the same movie, also from the library, but I never got around to watching it and eventually returned it. I can also not remember the name.


----------



## altered states (Apr 16, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh yeah!! OH..i rememeber a film i got from the library years ago..hmm it was black and white and about a guy who murdered women he met in lonely hearts columns..it had a bbw in it..She was the murderers lover.. Can anyone remember what this film was?





marlowegarp said:


> Gahh! I rented the same movie, also from the library, but I never got around to watching it and eventually returned it. I can also not remember the name.



You guys talking about "The Honeymoon Killers"? Great movie. 

View attachment 1849785509_8fc4a68e41.jpg


----------



## altered states (Apr 16, 2009)

Frankhw said:


> She also played AUNT Marge in HP Prisoner of Azkaban. Starts out big and gets bigger quickly. even if inflation doesn't count as WG



That was a great scene - very realistic makeup and effects! This should really replace the Willy Wonka Violet Beauregard scene as foremost in the WG canon.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 16, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> You guys talking about "The Honeymoon Killers"? Great movie.


YES!! Well done! Thats exactly the one! I remember being all turned on by that film when i first saw it.. but it looks a bit john waters.. speaking of which, he ALWAYS has big women in his films.. I particularly love jean hill and mink stole's sex scene in desperate living!!


----------



## Tau (Apr 17, 2009)

OzGuy said:


> Magda Szubanski, has lost a fair bit of weight these days. She actually does the ads for Jenny Craig weight loss centres.



That's depressing


----------



## altered states (Apr 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> YES!! Well done! Thats exactly the one! I remember being all turned on by that film when i first saw it.. but it looks a bit john waters.. speaking of which, he ALWAYS has big women in his films.. I particularly love jean hill and mink stole's sex scene in desperate living!!



I'd bet a limb this is one of John Waters' favorite movies, if not a direct influence on most of his stuff. It's all there in Shirley Stoller's character: bad girls, fat girls, crazy girls, fabulous if slightly questionable fashion and styling choices, etc.

Just remembered Ricki Lake is also in Last Exit to Brooklyn. Also realizing that in 3 out of 4 of her film roles that come to mind, she's knocked up (Last Exit, Crybaby, Ms. Winterbourne). Don't know what that means, except casting agents felt they could save a bit on padding...?


----------



## mergirl (Apr 17, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> I'd bet a limb this is one of John Waters' favorite movies, if not a direct influence on most of his stuff. It's all there in Shirley Stoller's character: bad girls, fat girls, crazy girls, fabulous if slightly questionable fashion and styling choices, etc.
> 
> Just remembered Ricki Lake is also in Last Exit to Brooklyn. Also realizing that in 3 out of 4 of her film roles that come to mind, she's knocked up (Last Exit, Crybaby, Ms. Winterbourne). Don't know what that means, except casting agents felt they could save a bit on padding...?


Oh lmao..perhaps..padding does cost quite a bit. I'm sure hollywood padding is a fortune! lol. I've never seen 'last exit to brooklyn' though i had the poster on my wall when i was wee for some reason. Yeah, the character from that movie looks so much like a john waters character, the 'baby jane' eyebrows and the menacing look! I need to watch it again.. oh haha.. i totally remember renting that from the library and hurrying home all a glow and watching it surrupticiously, just like it was actual porn! 
You know, i feel sorry for Fa's who reached puberty before the internet!! I guess though in a way..wee glimpses of bbws would be more special for us, so maby it was actually a good thing. So glad of the internet now right enough!


----------



## Aurora (Apr 17, 2009)

Am I the only one who enjoyed Phat Girls with Mo'nique? I know some people don't like her, but I think she's adorable. Would love to be on her show, Fat Chance, but I don't think it's running anymore.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Aurora said:


> Am I the only one who enjoyed Phat Girls with Mo'nique? I know some people don't like her, but I think she's adorable. Would love to be on her show, Fat Chance, but I don't think it's running anymore.


Oh i wanted to see that. I saw the reviews..i KNEW it would be a crap film but thought it would be hot.. so i decided to try not to watch it.. and try to curb my primal urges..
hmm if it comes on tv i will watch it though..:blush:


----------



## Aurora (Apr 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh i wanted to see that. I saw the reviews..i KNEW it would be a crap film but thought it would be hot.. so i decided to try not to watch it.. and try to curb my primal urges..
> hmm if it comes on tv i will watch it though..:blush:



I don't think it's a "great" film by any means, but it's cute enough and the eye candy is good.  And it's (yay) size-positive.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Aurora said:


> I don't think it's a "great" film by any means, but it's cute enough and the eye candy is good.  And it's (yay) size-positive.


OK!! I'm on it!!


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> YES!! Well done! Thats exactly the one! I remember being all turned on by that film when i first saw it.. but it looks a bit john waters.. speaking of which, he ALWAYS has big women in his films.. I particularly love jean hill and mink stole's sex scene in desperate living!!



That scene is awesome. Jean Hill's form is kinda cute, but the dialogue just kills me. Desperate Living is probably my favorite of his.

"Get it, Peggy! GET IT!!!"

"You're having another one of your MENTAL fits!"


----------



## mergirl (Apr 18, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> That scene is awesome. Jean Hill's form is kinda cute, but the dialogue just kills me. Desperate Living is probably my favorite of his.
> 
> "Get it, Peggy! GET IT!!!"
> 
> "You're having another one of your MENTAL fits!"


Oh god yeah.. that film is totally one of my favorites too. Its just amazing. Also, the actress who plays 'muffy' (i think that was her name).. she is kinna anna nichole smith looking..i keep meaning to look up who she is.. i'm sure she is one of those people who have been like vauge hollywood stars and ended up in a john waters movie because their agent was on drugs.


----------



## altered states (Apr 18, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I've never seen 'last exit to brooklyn' though i had the poster on my wall when i was wee for some reason.



When you were young? I - who was raised by wolves - don't think that movie is suitable for young people! Thank god you only had the poster. It's a heavy.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 18, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> When you were young? I - who was raised by wolves - don't think that movie is suitable for young people! Thank god you only had the poster. It's a heavy.


Lol, yes. I used to go to the local video shop when i was younger and they used to give me the posters from the films that were comming soon.. it was funny because i remember renting 'hairspray' about once a week for a year!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 18, 2009)

> mergirl said:
> 
> 
> > Btw..what is necropost? I dont see what this is!!?
> ...



*ROFL! necropost literally means dead post. It's act of posting in a thread that was dead and buried for a really long time (such as this one) for lack of new content. So thanks to Jeff In Wichita who brought this thread back to life last month after a two year burial.

I can't remember the actress' name but "Baghdad Cafe" had a lovely BBW actress in it. I believe she was also the masseuse in "Moon Over Parador". *


----------



## MatthewB (Apr 19, 2009)

Did anyone else watch _Get Smart_? I watched in in a dollar theatre last year, and I cringed all through a scene where Steve Carrell danced with a fat girl... and they played up the _comedy aspects of it!_


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 19, 2009)

There's a Jerry Lewis film, "The Bellboy" that was made somewhere in the 1960's. Not an outstanding film but one scene really captivated me as a youth. A chubby young lady settles in at the hotel where Jerry's character is employed and she diet's until slim. Once Jerry discover's the slimmer version of her, he becomes smitten and sends her a box of chocolate which she enjoys and gains back all the weight she lost.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 20, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> Did anyone else watch _Get Smart_? I watched in in a dollar theatre last year, and I cringed all through a scene where Steve Carrell danced with a fat girl... and they played up the _comedy aspects of it!_



Aww, I really liked that scene.


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 20, 2009)

what about that movie with Ricky Lake and she works in a funeral home and likes that guy but he doesnt take her out but I think they fall in love..hopefully no one mentioned that already..

Also Nell Carter in Give me a break back in the 70's a sit com 

Also a strange show I saw on cable ..a bbw teenager and her family living in England I believe about the teenagers coming of age but so bizarre at the end of the movie the mother and the bbw and her sister are driving and the mother and the sister get killed by a guy but he takes the bbw in the woods and has sex with her and leaves her alive..that was weird


----------



## mergirl (Apr 20, 2009)

The ricci lake film is 'Baby cakes'.. i loved that film..its been mentioned, apparently its a remake of another film.


----------



## sweet&fat (Apr 20, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> what about that movie with Ricky Lake and she works in a funeral home and likes that guy but he doesnt take her out but I think they fall in love..hopefully no one mentioned that already..
> 
> Also Nell Carter in Give me a break back in the 70's a sit com
> 
> Also a strange show I saw on cable ..a bbw teenager and her family living in England I believe about the teenagers coming of age but so bizarre at the end of the movie the mother and the bbw and her sister are driving and the mother and the sister get killed by a guy but he takes the bbw in the woods and has sex with her and leaves her alive..that was weird



The non-Ricki Lake film is Fat Girl, also mentioned above.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 21, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> The non-Ricki Lake film is Fat Girl, also mentioned above.


Oh shit! I was going to rent that. Well i dont have to now! lol. I think this thread needs a *warning spoilers* tag attached!


----------



## sweet&fat (Apr 21, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh shit! I was going to rent that. Well i dont have to now! lol. I think this thread needs a *warning spoilers* tag attached!



Oops! Sorry about that.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 21, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Oops! Sorry about that.


Lol. it wasn't you..*glares at CP!!* 
If i had rented it..i would have been thinking.."hmm this is very fammiliar". You saved me £3.50! Thanks.


----------



## Orso (Apr 24, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I can't remember the actress' name but "Baghdad Cafe" had a lovely BBW actress in it. I believe she was also the masseuse in "Moon Over Parador". *



She's called Marianne Sägebrecht and played also in Sugarbaby, Rosalie goes shopping, the War of the Roses and oithers I don't remember now


----------



## mergirl (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh..what about 'Once upon a time in America'. The fat chick who lets the wee guys shag her if they bring her cakes.! Classic. It was so cute when the wee boy buys her a cake and is waiting on the stairs for her and she takes to long and he cant resist and eats the cake himself! aww.. Later in the film she is pretty big.. i have talked to a couple of Fa's about this and said it was the only reason they bought the film, which i think is unfair because its actually a pretty good film!! lol  (Though, made better by sexy lady of course!)


----------



## knives (Apr 28, 2009)

Made better by Leone you mean.
Watch Once Upon a Time in the West if you don't believe me.


----------



## Jake v.2.0 (May 11, 2009)

I skimmed thru' this thread and didn't see a mention of "Made of Honour"
...great scene with the chubby bridesmaid splitting her dress:eat2:


----------



## marlowegarp (May 12, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh..what about 'Once upon a time in America'. The fat chick who lets the wee guys shag her if they bring her cakes.! Classic. It was so cute when the wee boy buys her a cake and is waiting on the stairs for her and she takes to long and he cant resist and eats the cake himself! aww.. Later in the film she is pretty big.. i have talked to a couple of Fa's about this and said it was the only reason they bought the film, which i think is unfair because its actually a pretty good film!! lol  (Though, made better by sexy lady of course!)



Yes!!! 

He is my favorite director and I watched his movies in the order they were made, so having that scene in the last one he made was so great! Terrific movie though. The baby-swapping scene is something else as well.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 12, 2009)

Jake v.2.0 said:


> I skimmed thru' this thread and didn't see a mention of "Made of Honour"
> ...great scene with the chubby bridesmaid splitting her dress:eat2:


*Good one Jake! I had forgotten about her and all the kilt pins holding her together.
*


----------



## Burke_Rakers (May 14, 2009)

Matt L. said:


> There's a Jerry Lewis film, "The Bellboy" that was made somewhere in the 1960's. Not an outstanding film but one scene really captivated me as a youth. A chubby young lady settles in at the hotel where Jerry's character is employed and she diet's until slim. Once Jerry discover's the slimmer version of her, he becomes smitten and sends her a box of chocolate which she enjoys and gains back all the weight she lost.



I know that film! As the entry in _"Senses of Cinema"_ says...

_When an overweight woman comes to the hotel for crash dieting, Lewis accentuates her slow movement with lumbering tuba music. When she exits a few days later, beautiful and svelte, her presence is accompanied by sprightly woodwinds. But it is true to his surreal cinematic world that just one box of candy transforms her immediately back into her previous obese condition. _

What I liked about the scene is that she doesn't seem to mind gaining her weight back (she goes right on eating as she reads, waiting for her uncle) and Stanley the Bellboy could be seen as a feeder, sabotageing her diet on purpose. After all, if she's going to gain more than a hundred pounds from a single

Here's the second part of the movie on YouTube. The woman (Mrs. Hartung) appears very soon (00:06) and is fat again by 02:30.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0haUxoIqE8&feature=related


----------



## MasterMike (May 19, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> The queen of SSBBW movies has to be Bruno, a weird-ass melodrama written and directed by Shirley MacLaine. Stacey Halprin, the lead character, is a 500#+ woman (for reals, no fat suit or makeup) who apparently was a total amateur when MacLaine discovered her on a day time talk show. The movie isn't sexy at all and is odd, cringeworthy, and somewhat depressing, but there are some accidental thrills to be had watching Ms. Halprin. IMDB says she never made any other movies.
> 
> Marianne Sagebrecht is a sexy German BBW actress was in Sugarbaby and Baghdad Cafe (which is in English), among many others. These two though are fairly easy to find in the US and have the added benefit of being really good movies. She shows some skin in both.
> 
> ...


 The sex scene in _Road Trip_ was one of the all-time great BBW cinema moments, but actually it wasn't Aliya Campbell who played big Rhonda who deflowers DJ Qualls, that was the gorgeous Mia Amber Davis. Aliya Campbell actually played Wendy in that movie. Mia admits in an interview that she weighed 300 lbs. at the time that she played Rhonda; she's since slimmed down to about 260 and has become a plus-size model. She's stunning at any size. To see more of Mia check out: www.myspace.com/mia_amber


----------



## KHayes666 (May 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh..what about 'Once upon a time in America'. The fat chick who lets the wee guys shag her if they bring her cakes.! Classic. It was so cute when the wee boy buys her a cake and is waiting on the stairs for her and she takes to long and he cant resist and eats the cake himself! aww.. Later in the film she is pretty big.. i have talked to a couple of Fa's about this and said it was the only reason they bought the film, which i think is unfair because its actually a pretty good film!! lol  (Though, made better by sexy lady of course!)



postyoutubelinkkthnx


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2009)

Wahh.. i cant find the scene! 
You will just have to rent the movie.. its worth it!


----------



## Chode McBlob (May 20, 2009)

The "Get Smart" movie has a brief scene with an SSBBW. Its this dance scene where Maxwell raises here above his head with his arms stretched (like anyone could actually lift her like that), then when she comes down he holds her backside and she lays down almost horizontally and you see him straining from the weight. Dance is over and she walks out passing all the skinny girls and she gives them "the finger" and smiles. Anyway here's a link about the actress (Lindsay Hollister) with some photos:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0391234/


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 21, 2009)

Chode McBlob said:


> The "Get Smart" movie has a brief scene with an SSBBW. Its this dance scene where Maxwell raises here above his head with his arms stretched (like anyone could actually lift her like that), then when she comes down he holds her backside and she lays down almost horizontally and you see him straining from the weight. Dance is over and she walks out passing all the skinny girls and she gives them "the finger" and smiles. Anyway here's a link about the actress (Lindsay Hollister) with some photos:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0391234/



This is a great scene.


----------



## mergirl (May 21, 2009)

Chode McBlob said:


> The "Get Smart" movie has a brief scene with an SSBBW. Its this dance scene where Maxwell raises here above his head with his arms stretched (like anyone could actually lift her like that), then when she comes down he holds her backside and she lays down almost horizontally and you see him straining from the weight. Dance is over and she walks out passing all the skinny girls and she gives them "the finger" and smiles. Anyway here's a link about the actress (Lindsay Hollister) with some photos:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0391234/


hmm.. i see she is up 54% in popularity this week.. wonder if its because of this link??


----------



## Chode McBlob (May 21, 2009)

I really am not familiar with Lindsay Hollister but when I checked out the link it shows she has had quite a number of acting roles. I probably saw her in the CSI episode when they had the BBW event in Vegas.


----------



## Tmhays87 (May 21, 2009)

Sorry if it's been mentioned already, but since I didn't notice it after browsing over the topic, I thought I would mention "Queen Sized". It was a Lifetime movie, I think. Straight-to-TV in any case, but should be available on DVD.

It features the lovely Nikki Blonski (of remade "Hairspray" fame) and she looks awesome in this movie. Definitely added some pounds after "Hairspray". Anyway, it's got a fat-positive message, overall, and it was pretty entertaining. Seemed almost like something you could catch on the Disney Channel (because of the high school setting and high-school-aged characters), but hey, not bad


----------



## Jooplef (May 21, 2009)

For mixed feelings, please see "The Dark Backward" with Bill Paxton's grimy character and his frolics with Teighlor and others...


----------



## gaetano2733 (May 21, 2009)

His girlfriend started out thin and lean and ended up around 250 lbs or so. The last episodes ended with drew and her stuffing themselves. Good feeding and stuffing material.


----------



## ac34dc (Jun 4, 2009)

Norbit and the Nutty Professor both with eddie murphy, and austin powers has Fat Bastard. Those are all that i can think of besides the ones you said. And thank you for mentioning shallow hal, now i'm gonna watch it, lol


----------



## dan422 (Jun 13, 2009)

If it hasn't been mentioned yet, there's "Irreconcilable Differences" in which Shelly Long gets divorced and gets fat (for a while).


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 13, 2009)

Chode McBlob said:


> I really am not familiar with Lindsay Hollister but when I checked out the link it shows she has had quite a number of acting roles. I probably saw her in the CSI episode when they had the BBW event in Vegas.


Yup; here's her *MySpace* page: :happy:
http://www.myspace.com/lindsayhollister


----------



## Ali (Jun 13, 2009)

Real Women Have Curves

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0296166/


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 14, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> Did anyone else watch _Get Smart_? I watched in in a dollar theatre last year, and I cringed all through a scene where Steve Carrell danced with a fat girl... and they played up the _comedy aspects of it!_



comedy in comedy aspects shocker



Ali said:


> Real Women Have Curves
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0296166/



most disappointing masturbation of my life


----------



## mergirl (Jun 14, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> most disappointing masturbation of my life



hahaha omg ME TOO!! i remember feeling slighty wet as i found this (as i thought) naughty little number on my video shop shelf.. i was all giddy thinking of the fabulous bean flicking sesh that would ensue... i had a couple of glasses of wine (just so i wouldn't turn myself down) put on the dvd ..Rampant rabbit at the ready.. Alas, it was Ugly betty in a factory talking shit.  
I kinna expected ssbbw girl on girl action with rolls and blubber and more naked custard wrestling than you could shake some love beads at.. I think i just drank the wine and fell asleep. Life was shit that day.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 15, 2009)

mergirl said:


> bean flicking



rep



mergirl said:


> i had a couple of glasses of wine (just so i wouldn't turn myself down)



rep



mergirl said:


> Rampant rabbit at the ready



rep



mergirl said:


> naked custard wrestling



rep



mergirl said:


> Alas, it was Ugly betty in a factory talking shit.



rep


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 15, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hahaha omg ME TOO!! i remember feeling slighty wet as i found this (as i thought) naughty little number on my video shop shelf.. i was all giddy thinking of the fabulous bean flicking sesh that would ensue... i had a couple of glasses of wine (just so i wouldn't turn myself down) put on the dvd ..Rampant rabbit at the ready.. Alas, it was Ugly betty in a factory talking shit.
> I kinna expected ssbbw girl on girl action with rolls and blubber and more naked custard wrestling than you could shake some love beads at.. I think i just drank the wine and fell asleep. Life was shit that day.



Kinda reminds me of about 4 years ago when my friend handed me a copy of Viva Gorditas, supposed to be about mexican bbw's......well it would have been awesome had there not been a 60 year old man giving directions and not shutting up for 2 seconds.

Blah, most dissappointing for me


----------



## mercedes350 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just a link for Amarcord:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYjRZC-mZQo&fmt=22


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 18, 2009)

mercedes350 said:


> Just a link for Amarcord:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYjRZC-mZQo&fmt=22



Whoa. Italians...


----------



## mollycoddles (Jun 19, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Todd Phillips' Road Trip has a terrific scene where a skinny male character has his cherry popped by drop-dead gorgeous BBW Aliya Campbell, who also shows some skin. If we were all so lucky



Just FYI, I don't think that girl in Road Trip was Aliya Campbell. I think that was Mia Amber Davis. She's still completely beautiful, though -- and she looks even cuter with her braces


----------



## Velvet (Jun 22, 2009)

It's actually AVIDA :kiss2:
XO
V














tres huevos said:


> The queen of SSBBW movies has to be Bruno, a weird-ass melodrama written and directed by Shirley MacLaine. Stacey Halprin, the lead character, is a 500#+ woman (for reals, no fat suit or makeup) who apparently was a total amateur when MacLaine discovered her on a day time talk show. The movie isn't sexy at all and is odd, cringeworthy, and somewhat depressing, but there are some accidental thrills to be had watching Ms. Halprin. IMDB says she never made any other movies.
> 
> Marianne Sagebrecht is a sexy German BBW actress was in Sugarbaby and Baghdad Cafe (which is in English), among many others. These two though are fairly easy to find in the US and have the added benefit of being really good movies. She shows some skin in both.
> 
> ...


----------



## lypeaches (Jul 24, 2009)

OK, so this is not a movie with a BBW, per se...but I was watching "The Fortune Cookie" last weekend starring Walter Mathau and Jack Lemmon, released in 1966. In the movie there's this ex-wife character who reappears on the scene, and throughout the dialogue, both men comment that she appears to have gained a little weight, and she agrees, and it was all said, by all three of them, with an appreciative tone... 

Just struck me...you'd never see that in film made in 2009, at least not a mainstream one like this was.


----------



## anarcha (Sep 26, 2009)

Jack Lemmon puts on a few in "How to murder your wife". I haven't seen the movie, only this clip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jybGOAMGHfY

I have a hankering to watch a good weight gain/BBW movie but hmm, not finding in. Please keep suggestions coming, much appreciated.


----------



## ABellyGirl (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a distinct affection for Revenge of the Nerds and the scenes where the Omega Mus come to bail them out for their party. And of course the ever awfully charming Booger appreciatively eyes all the tall/BBW girls that come in and gives them turns at massages.


----------



## Silver Fox (Oct 18, 2009)

mercedes350 said:


> Just a link for Amarcord:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYjRZC-mZQo&fmt=22



I loved that movie! I actually got to see it in the theater (yes, I'm old) the scene with the tobaco shop woman stayed etched in my mind forever. The above link has been removed, probably because it showed her nipples. This one has the same scene in the last three minutes of the clip, but it may be removed soon as well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCBlEE-kx7c

I also enjoyed "Bruno" and lets not forget "What's Eating Gilbert Grape?"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwLygUqdMfE


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll add a couple from a pair of vintage films; In the 1940 John Ford film, "The Long Voyage Home", Thomas Mitchell's character refuse's the company of a harlot due too her not being plump. The 1941 film, "They Drive By Night", directed by Raoul Walsh, in a scene set in a diner, George Raft orders a steak and tells the waitress to bring Ann Sheridan a steak as well. The waitress smiles at Raft and says, "You wanna fatten her up!"


----------



## mercedes350 (Oct 19, 2009)

And I thought I was old for seeing Revenge of the Nerds in the Theaters ;-) But the topic was weight gain and not just BBWs in the movies or we could have listed almost all of Fellini's movies. I don't think Fellini was a real FA like some people do, some people even think he was gay, but I'm sure he was fascinated by beautiful women and their big asses. definitely and assman. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCBlEE-kx7c (2 minutes)


----------



## marlowegarp (Oct 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hahaha omg ME TOO!! i remember feeling slighty wet as i found this (as i thought) naughty little number on my video shop shelf.. i was all giddy thinking of the fabulous bean flicking sesh that would ensue... i had a couple of glasses of wine (just so i wouldn't turn myself down) put on the dvd ..Rampant rabbit at the ready.. Alas, it was Ugly betty in a factory talking shit.
> I kinna expected ssbbw girl on girl action with rolls and blubber and more naked custard wrestling than you could shake some love beads at.. I think i just drank the wine and fell asleep. Life was shit that day.



But I've always kinda been partial to calling myself up on the phone and asking myself out, you know?
Oh yeah, you call yourself up too huh? Yeah, well one thing about it, your always around.
Yeah I know, yeah you ask yourself out, you know, some class joint somewhere.
The Buretto King or something, you know. Well I ain't cheap you know.
Take yourself out for a couple of drinks maybe.
Then there'd be some provocative conversation on the way home.
Park in front of the house you know.
Oh yeah, you smoothly put a little nice music on,
maybe you put on like uh, you know, like shopping music,
something thats not too interruptive you know and then uh slide over real nice and say
'Oh I think you have something in your eye'.
Well maybe it's not that romantic with you but Christ I don't know, you know I get into it you know.
Take myself up to the porch, take myself inside or maybe uh,
or may get a little something, a brandy snifter or something.
'Would like you like to listen to some of my back records?
I got something here' Uh Well usually about 2.30 in the morning you've ended up taking advantage of yourself.
There ain't no way around that you know. Yeah, making a scene with a magazine, there ain't no way around.
I'll confess you know, I'm no different you know. I'm not weird about it or anything, I don't tie myself up first.
I just kinda spend a little time with myself
- Tom Waits, Better Off Without A Wife


----------



## Razto9 (Feb 21, 2010)

The movie Gentlemen Broncos has a big lady like 30 mins. in.


----------



## Bluestreak (Feb 22, 2010)

WOW.
It's like 1977 and I am driving home to huntington beach from a year in long island with a friend of mine from california. We're driving a '67 VW camper I bought for $200 and TOM WAITS is on the stereo I cobbled together, singing this song...and the whole album, in fact...what a rush!

thanks!



marlowegarp said:


> But I've always kinda been partial to calling myself up on the phone and asking myself out, you know?
> Oh yeah, you call yourself up too huh? Yeah, well one thing about it, your always around.
> Yeah I know, yeah you ask yourself out, you know, some class joint somewhere.
> The Buretto King or something, you know. Well I ain't cheap you know.
> ...


----------

